# HP Officejet 6310 offline problem on network printer setting



## november1 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have set the HP Officejet 6310 as a network printer and configured the driver in my notebook with Window Vista Home edition. It is successfully to connect to the printer and print out normally. I turned off my notebook and unpluged the network cable after I finished my work. However, I pluged in the network cable to my notebook and turned it on next time. I found the status of the printer is "Offline", and I need to setup the network printer again by searching the printer in the network. Then another copy of printer icon is created in the Control Panel -> Printer and I can use this new copy of this printer configuration normally. But this situation happened again and again after I turned off the notebook and turned on again. 

I would like to ask how to connect the network printer automatically to show "Online" every time after turned off and on the notebook? I don't want to setup the network printer every time when I turned on the notebook.


----------



## kdcarver (Aug 10, 2008)

November,
I also have this issue with my HP OfficeJet 7310. I am running Vista Ulitmate on a laptop. My Win XP machine, which is a desktop and constantly connected hardwire to the LAN doesn't seem "lose" the printer like the Vista laptop does.

If you find a solution to this debilitating problem, please let me know.


----------



## november1 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have asked HP technical support for this problem. The following is the reply from HP:

For your case, you couldn't print after you unplug and then plug in the network cable. the printer icon would show "off line". Please try to follow the below instruction to solve your problem:

a. Double click printer's icon, click the "printer", check whether have tick on the "using off line" option or not, if yes, click "using off line", then it will be canceled the "tick", the printer will on line again. Try to printer

b. If fail, please try to manual the printer IP address:

press "setup" button ,press "8","3" , in the"IP setting", enter the IP address which from the router provide to it.

I believe the above steps will resolve the issue. However, please write back to us if you have any difficulties in performing the steps or I can be any assistance.


----------



## kdcarver (Aug 10, 2008)

November,

Thank you for the information. 

Unfortunately the directions that HP sent did not have any effect to correct the issue for me other than labeling e printer as "ready". The printer will not print.

Kirk


----------



## kdcarver (Aug 10, 2008)

*Properties as Admin -Re: HP Officejet 6310 offline problem on network printer setting*

Interestingly, I have found that if I open the "Properties" of the printer "As Administrator", I am able to print a test page. If I open properties as a normal user, I can't print a test page.


----------



## dans1977uk (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I know you've probably got this sorted by now, but I was struggling with this same issue earlier today! The problem is caused by the printer itself changing it's IP address as suits it's mood as it comes with the default setting of having an "automatic" IP address. All you need to do is go into "Network Setup" on the printer (Setup>Network Settings>IP Address) and change the setting to manual and ONLY change the IP address to that shown by your PC or laptop. The problem with ours was the last two digits of the IP address had changed from .66 to .68 - oddly .66 was still returning a PING response without a problem!

(I might be a little way out on the printer 'route to settings' quotes as it was my Mum's printer I was doing earlier!)

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## milsky (Jun 6, 2011)

Can someone help here as I have the same rather bizarre problem... 

My HP 6500 network multifunction printer was all setup and operating well for vista machines on my small network. Print, scan all good. My windows 7 Machine had some problems with scan but printing was setup and working. Checking the Printer setup it was automatically assigned a network address correctly in the router IP range (192.168.0..... range).

After the weekend no one could connect to the printer, it did not appear on the list of devices on the network (as previously) nor any device shown in my router's list of connected devices. 

Given that I could not connect to the printer (over the network) I had to access the printer's status screen.... the network IP address was now the 169... ip range, this is our country IP and clearly not the range originally allocated by the router ...

I set the IP to fixed again through the printer's own screen...and inside the network range allocated already by my router (ie Static IP)... the Router then sees the printer (as an unknown device) but I still cannot access nor print to it..

This is very strange, it almost seems that by providing for web services that the printer is not accessing the router but rather is connecting directly onto the internet ... 

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------

